# Randori Hangout



## Josh (Feb 2, 2004)

hi all. if you find yourlsef always tapping out in Randori. come in here. it's great. naw, hehe, just tell of your experiences. it's funny anticipating your turn. breathe. and don't do all these slapping. footwork. get em off balance, shoot the leg, sweep. awesome stuff. in our school, they tell us never turn your back, cause ylou'll get choked. good stuff.


----------



## chaosomega (Feb 2, 2004)

Hmm... Recently I was rolling with a good friend of mine while visiting him in our hometown (I currently live one province over). Our first match was an exciting one, ending with me tapping to a kimura keylock. Next round I worked a lot harder... I tried to get ahead in 'points' and got his back twice (although  Iwas unable to get the choke). I finally juji gatamed his **** from my guard. I was suprised how well I did considering that he's been training at an actual MMA school for 5 months or so, while I've been stuck trying to train myself with books and such. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Josh (Feb 8, 2004)

hey man. that's cool. in our school, it's great to see what we learn and take it all on the mat.


----------

